

Op Amps For Everyone - dnewcome
http://focus.ti.com/lit/an/slod006b/slod006b.pdf

======
timthorn
This title is so much better than "Op Amps for Dummies" would have been. I may
not be an expert in a field, but that doesn't make me stupid.

The book itself looks pretty good, too. :)

------
ErrantX
Having spent a lot of time studying op amps at uni (and thus maybe counting as
"experienced" in them) can I say: this is a great read.

Op amps are actually reasonably simple but incredibly useful devices in lots
of areas. This breaks it down into simple steps - in fact I wish I had had
this at the age of 17/18 when I first met the devices :D

------
Dbug
Keep security issues in mind if/when opening those links to .pdf files.

<http://news.cnet.com/8301-1009_3-10168266-83.html>

it looks like there's an unpatched critical vulnerability in Acrobate reader
that even fixes of a couples of days ago don't address.

[http://www.adobe.com/support/security/bulletins/apsb10-07.ht...](http://www.adobe.com/support/security/bulletins/apsb10-07.html)

I wonder if it is much safer to use Preview.app on OS X instead?

~~~
jws
Remember: There are not PDF vulnerabilities. There are Acrobat
vulnerabilities. Just don't install it. Use a safer program to view PDF files.

